# Chesham Cottage Hospital Feb 2011



## astro23 (Feb 27, 2011)

Went to visit some friends in Aylesbury for the weekend so thought i'd go for a mooch around. Quite badly fire damaged but still enough to entertain me for a couple of hours!

Chesham Cottage Hospital, built for £865 17s 11d, [about £39,571.44 in today's money] on land donated by Lord Chesham, who continued to donate £200 every year until his death. The historic building in Hospital Hill, was used as a medical facility for 150 years after being opened in October 1869 and just ahead of an outbreak of typhoid in 1871.

This small hospital originally had only seven beds, by 1924 the bed count reached 24. The hospital had an extension built at an unknown year, possibly during the 1940's.

Sadly, threats of closure arose in the early 2000's and despite a local campaign to save the hospital, patients were last treated at the site in 2004 before it was finally closed down in 2005. In September 2010 the derelict hospital building was severely damaged by fire.

According to a local I spoke to, there are plans to build another health care unit on this site in the future. Heres the pics...
























.



So this is where all the bees went!? 











































.




This is the Chesham Xmas dinner 1986 and below a pictire of the same room now...













.



















Thanks for looking


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 28, 2011)

Some nice pics there..


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 28, 2011)

Some great shots...Thanks


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Some great pics there hun - im a fan of black and white pics
i especially like pic 12 witht he skylight and the double dorrs...great atmospheric pic


----------



## astro23 (Feb 28, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> Some great pics there hun - im a fan of black and white pics
> i especially like pic 12 witht he skylight and the double dorrs...great atmospheric pic



Thanks for the kind words. That pic is one of my favs too!  Im loving the B&W at the mo, instantly adds mood!


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. Has certainly gone downhill since I last went!


----------



## paul leeds (Apr 26, 2011)

love the then and now one. really creepy to see the room as it is now and to think in the 80s people enjoyed a civilised xmas dinner in that now horrible room. anymore like that?


----------



## astro23 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheers Paul! Yeah there are quite a few old photos, heres a link 

http://www.cheshammuseum.org.uk/cmalbum/Chesham Cottage Hospital/cmindex.html


----------

